
Show HN: Makertask – A place to list tasks you need help for - samil
http://makertask.com
======
samil
Makertask is the place you can reachout to skilled people. Simply list a task,
and we will make sure enough taskers see it. It is free for Hackers of HN,
just use the coupon -> hackernews

